# Petitioning ACOG to update standards of endometriosis treatment



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

If you have endometriosis, or suspect that you do (many of those with endometriosis were told that they just had IBS), I encourage you to support this petition to ACOG who sets the standards of care. There is definitely a need for improvement in the diagnosing and treating of this condition.

https://www.causes.com/campaigns/108722-update-standards-of-treatment-for-endometriosis-patients

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=217800515414059&id=100015523364836&ref=bookmarks


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Information on gastrointestinal symptoms associated with endometriosis.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20085682

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4535676/


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Information on visceral pain syndrome and endometriosis

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24999078


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

http://endopaedia.info/politics1.html

A good reason to sign the petition. It is hoped that it will result in new coding for surgery with an endometriosis excision specialist. This will hopefully mean that endometriosis will at least become a sub-specialty so patients will have better access to earlier diagnosis and effective treatment, without having to travel long distances and paying a large part of the costs out-of-pocket.


----------

